# Just bought an 89 Silvia



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

hey I just bought an 89 Silvia Ks. i am wanting to convert to 5 lug so i can open my choices for some really good wheels, i would like some sites that i could check out those parts but also all parts for my car, thanks


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ksilvia8 said:


> u bought a 89 240sx


Eh? He just said he bought a K's... 

As for sites... Do you want US sites or Canadian sites?


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Eh? He just said he bought a K's...
> 
> As for sites... Do you want US sites or Canadian sites?


it dosnt matter any sites will do.

as for the car i bought its not a 240 its a Silvia straight from japan. ca18det right hand drive.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Jspec.com, phase2motortrend.com and heavythrottle.com are US sites that i know of


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I've seen a few places that sell aftermarket front hubs for the front of an S13 to convert for 5 lug. Are those usually quality pieces? I've been debating if I want to convert to 5 lug or not. I do apprecaite having more wheels available and I'm planning to do a 300zx front disk setup eventually. I don't particular envy the idea of digging around trying to find the nessicary S14 equipment however (junk yards here aren't well stocked).


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Skylines Little Bro said:


> it dosnt matter any sites will do.
> 
> as for the car i bought its not a 240 its a Silvia straight from japan. ca18det right hand drive.


well first of all its not the K's version, is not a silvia. if it has the ca18det its has to be a 180sx. iono what people told u about the car man ehehheeh search more abou the different silivas, and 180sx's


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry billyjuan but silvias had the ca18det in 89 and 90. nothing had the sr20 until 91 so yes he can have a silvia.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Kelso said:


> sorry billyjuan but silvias had the ca18det in 89 and 90. nothing had the sr20 until 91 so yes he can have a silvia.


I just got owned by kelso lol

:dumbass: me  :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Jspec.com, phase2motortrend.com and heavythrottle.com are US sites that i know of


ok thanks alot


----------



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> well first of all its not the K's version, is not a silvia. if it has the ca18det its has to be a 180sx. iono what people told u about the car man ehehheeh search more abou the different silivas, and 180sx's


well wouldnt it say on the back 180sx?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ah, the old 5lug convo...more n more people are doin it, wich is good becuase companies will eventually make kits to convert it more easily...keep doin those convos...


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

Devil Man said:


> well wouldnt it say on the back 180sx?


ya it would. mine says silvia on the front inbetween the headlights, looks sweet


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

although it may look sweet, that panel beatween the headlights is blocking off precious airflow to the radiator...i suggest getting a vent kit for that, or remove it all together if you decide to modify your silvia and run it hard...


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> although it may look sweet, that panel beatween the headlights is blocking off precious airflow to the radiator...i suggest getting a vent kit for that, or remove it all together if you decide to modify your silvia and run it hard...


Ok, do they make turbo upgrade kits, or is it kinda peice it together


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

huh? what do u mean? if your talking about upgrading your turbo, you could just buy a turbo the bolts onto the manifold(like the Garrett Disco Potato aka GT28RS-i used to have one..:tear but you will need some pipng as the stock pipng bolts to the turbo...or you could just buy a kit from HKS, Trust, JUN, APEX'i, ect...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Or you can just do a simple turbo upgrade and put in the s15 turbo T28bb which is a direct bolt in with minor mods, BOV, a boost controller, upgraded ECU and a FMIC. That will be fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah s15 turbo needs new oil and coolant lines and a slightly modified dump pipie but besides that its bolt on. awesome upgrade for a CA


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ah yes, the CA18DET...my engine of choice...well, only becuase its cheap and has an iron block...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> ah yes, the CA18DET...my engine of choice...well, only becuase its cheap and has an iron block...


Yep and a few other things I hate about the SR20, but lets not get into those....:topic: 

Has anybody thourght of useing Y31 Gloria Front struts and hubs on a S13 as a cheap brake/5 lug conversion? My mate it doing it on his PJR31 Pintara/Passage Hyrbid.....I wonder how they would go on a S13?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Wouldn't that be a single piston caliper?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Wouldn't that be a single piston caliper?


They are twin piston calipers.....


----------



## Skylines Little Bro (Apr 6, 2004)

what is the best way to do a 5 lug conversion. Best being not cheap and i can have real good brakes.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

sounds like a nice, fun car. upgrading a turbo should be not a problem an always dreamed of having a turbo in my own car. speaking of which, i wouldnt' go through bigger wheels. what's wroung with 14" ??!


----------



## lagwaggy (Sep 7, 2004)

Skylines Little Bro said:


> what is the best way to do a 5 lug conversion. Best being not cheap and i can have real good brakes.


jspec and phase2motor sells 5 lug hubs i think they cost $399 but i think their sold out man, you can use the s14 se hubs ... check sportscompactcar they have a project silvia article and about 5 lug conversion... then you can slap on those brembo rotors :thumbup:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

conversion spacers are easiest and most non-evasive and wide ones let you make shitty offset wheels look good


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Has anybody thourght of useing Y31 Gloria Front struts and hubs on a S13 as a cheap brake/5 lug conversion? My mate it doing it on his PJR31 Pintara/Passage Hyrbid.....I wonder how they would go on a S13?


isnt the Gloria a luxory turbo car?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> isnt the Gloria a luxory turbo car?


Turbo? Some of them, Luxury all of them....

They come with a VG20DET, Nice car. Still I'd have a 4 door Skyline, or even better a Skyline station wagon  

but they do run 5 Stud hubs....


----------

